# Front and Rear strut bar question??



## 1slickser (May 27, 2002)

Just wondering if you guys could give me some suggestions on a front strut bar? brand? Not to concerned about price, just want a quality product that works....Also I've seen several posts on a homemade rear strut bar. Is this because you guys are being frugal??Just wondering because Cusco does make a rear strut bar for the B13 sentra for about 160.00....Hey thanks for the help!!


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, the one I'm working on should be in the $55 range, already have about 25 people interested.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

1slickser, nobody makes a rear STB for the B13 anymore that's why jp314 is making some. But you say cusco makes one? What's it look like? Where'd you see it for sale at? I'm buying jp314's though because I'm not spending $160.00 on a rear STB, and for what he wants for his it's not worth it to make my own. I could make one for next to nothing. In fact, a half sheet of tempered hardboard screwed in to fill the opening behind the backseat in a B13 would hold the rear geometry in place pretty well. Anyway, you should get in on the group buy on the ones jp314 is making for us. They're very well built. As for front STB's, I'm buying a $30 one from LIUSPEED, the only place it could really be cheap is on the mounting plates and if that's the case I can always weld a thicker plate to the bottoms. I wouldn't spend more than $70 shipped for one.


----------



## vladha (May 5, 2002)

Ok, maybe I'm showing my ignorance again, but why would you want a front STB?

I understand that they stiffen up the front end, less body roll, but they also tend to make your car understeer more... don't they?

And by all means, get in on the group buy for the rear STB. Not that it would be super difficult making your own(using Omer's original design... ok, maybe it would be difficult for moi), but for the price, it's not worth the effort/time to do yourself.

Later,
Mark


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

How do you get in on the rear group buy?


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

> How do you get in on the rear group buy?


Just post here, say how many you want (somebody requested 3!).

Or send me an e-mail:
[email protected]

I have a list going.

Hopefully on Wednesday, I'll get to install the prototype on another local se-r to verify the fit.

Josh
93 SE-R


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

> How do you get in on the rear group buy?


OOPS!

Please either e-mail me:
[email protected] 
Or post in the following thread:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8739

Josh
93 SE-R


----------



## 1slickser (May 27, 2002)

Yes toolapcfan Cusco makes a rear stb for the b13. Check out Intense motorsports(i-m-racing.com) or options auto (optauto.com) or do a search for Cusco strut bar on google or any other search engine and it will bring up all you want. I think its great that these guys are making their own...just wondered if you guys knew that Cusco made one. Well now you know and knowing is half the battle!!Be cool...


----------

